# Wild rabbit to improve bloodline



## galoreherd (Mar 31, 2012)

I bred a wild rabbit to my does to improve the hardiness of by breeding stock as well as the meat quality. Although I bred down in size I still feel this blood will benefit my line. All kits are doing great and are just starting to eat solids.  Does anyone else on here introduce wild blood from time to time? Obviously the wild rabbit has to be a European rabbit to work.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Mar 31, 2012)

That sounds very interesting.  Are you located in Europe, or how did you get a European wild rabbit?


----------



## galoreherd (Apr 1, 2012)

yes i am in Europe. I know that it is not possible to cross the american cottontail to a domestic breed.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Apr 1, 2012)

I still think that sounds really cool.  Would be interested to hear how it turns out!


----------



## elevan (Apr 1, 2012)

Discussion continued here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18306&p=1


----------

